# new beetle turing off traction control?



## voiceprint1 (Aug 30, 2005)

How do I disable the traction control?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I think you have to do it through the Venus Fly Trap flower perched on your dash.
Drop an insect in his mouth and he will manipulate your wiring. His roots are routed 
throughout the whole wiring system. DON'T OVER FEED him under any circumstances.
The last time I heard someone gave him more than one insect at a time, the exhaust 
kept 'farting' for a whole day.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Is there no ESP button or button with a "!" in the middle? Nothing in the manual?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

You might want to call VW Headquarters at 800 - 822 - 8987 and ask them.


----------



## kimilein (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the Beetle is like the Jetta 6 when it comes to traction control. What I mean by that is that it cannot be disabled.


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

This is going to be a problem when driving in snow. If there is a significant amount of snow and you are trying to get going this is only going to slow the car down. I know that on snow packed roads the TC is a good thing, but getting out of your residential street that never gets plowed will be a challenge. 

I am going to look and see if the wiring is there and see if the switch can be installed. It might just be a part and a quick VAG-com setting to get this done.


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

OTAMYWY said:


> This is going to be a problem when driving in snow. If there is a significant amount of snow and you are trying to get going this is only going to slow the car down. I know that on snow packed roads the TC is a good thing, but getting out of your residential street that never gets plowed will be a challenge.
> 
> I am going to look and see if the wiring is there and see if the switch can be installed. It might just be a part and a quick VAG-com setting to get this done.


Please KUP if you find anything out on this!!


----------



## voiceprint1 (Aug 30, 2005)

Interesting range of answers, so on the new Jetta the traction control button has been eliminated? I liked turning it off in my old Jetta, made the engine less boggy. 

The overall feel of the car is ok, just wish I could feel it without all the electronics on.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Maybe pulling a fuse????


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

JR Martinez said:


> Maybe pulling a fuse????


You can, but you then loose your ABS.


----------



## VdubbG (Aug 19, 2003)

What pretty much turned my friend away from buying the Golf R. We talked to VWOA at SoWo and they said there is no way to disable the traction control. I was thinking maybe APR etc. would come out with a way to turn it off. As of yet nothing is planned. The VWOA guys, who were enthusiasts and apart of building the Golf R, acted like it will be a difficult task to accomplish. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Notice the fine print below at the end of this video. It's in Spanish, but I think you can make it out. Is that why the GTI has the edge?






The Beetle seems to be handling the corners just fine, but it looks like it has less power, although it supposedly has the same and is a bit lighter. Wish I knew what the guy was yammering on about. Oh, and notice the gauges.


----------



## Stealth_TDI (Nov 12, 2003)

The 35AE GTI has the edge because it has the "R" motor and a professional driver.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Well then the Beetle performed admirably under the circumstances. I did drive both in succession one day, although the (regular) GTI was a 6-speed and the Beetle a DSG, and putting aside specifications for a moment, driving the Beetle was just more pleasurable. The interior just felt better, more enveloping, yet still spacious. The GTI, which I have great respect for, felt more like I was sitting in a box. That said, the GTI is the more sensible car in terms of performance and practicality (rear passenger room primarily), but the driver's seat of the Beetle just felt like the place I would rather spend my time. These are those unquantifiable subjective issues that can only be resolved with a test drive, and for myself, far more important than a 1.5 second difference in lap time. If it were a 1.5 second 0-60 difference I might think again.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

OTAMYWY said:


> This is going to be a problem when driving in snow. If there is a significant amount of snow and you are trying to get going this is only going to slow the car down.



^this.
opcorn:


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

I had the traction control button installed and it works.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

installed a button and it "works"

no vcds magic?

do tell more


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

abeR said:


> installed a button and it "works"
> 
> no vcds magic?
> 
> do tell more


 This


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Not nearly enough information is given. I need more now!!!


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

He posted in this other thread too where he said it was this kit. There is even a very helpful pdf from AWE describing the procedure. If you're mechanically and electrically inclined, you could probably roll your own with some wires and a switch. Wouldn't be as nicely labelled as the kit is all. 

GTarr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GTarr said:


> He posted in this other thread too where he said it was this kit. There is even a very helpful pdf from AWE describing the procedure. If you're mechanically and electrically inclined, you could probably roll your own with some wires and a switch. Wouldn't be as nicely labelled as the kit is all.
> 
> GTarr


 If this works I'm buying it asap Lmfao

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

OTAMYWY said:


> This is going to be a problem when driving in snow. If there is a significant amount of snow and you are trying to get going this is only going to slow the car down. I know that on snow packed roads the TC is a good thing, but getting out of your residential street that never gets plowed will be a challenge.
> 
> I am going to look and see if the wiring is there and see if the switch can be installed. It might just be a part and a quick VAG-com setting to get this done.


 

i read somewher in teh manual that if u got stuck in the snow 

u need to put it in D give it a little gas then R give it a little gas and do it few times then the car will detect u are stuck and will not cutoff the spinning wheel's power.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

PooLeArMor said:


> i read somewher in teh manual that if u got stuck in the snow
> 
> u need to put it in D give it a little gas then R give it a little gas and do it few times then the car will detect u are stuck and will not cutoff the spinning wheel's power.


 

found it in the p.172 on my manual under Anti-Slip Regulation (ASR)


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

drtechy said:


> If this works I'm buying it asap Lmfao
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


 It works. Call up USP and order up the GLI Tc kit. I called them back after the install to let them know it works. They were going to update their info and start marketing it.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

OTAMYWY said:


> I had the traction control button installed and it works.


 


now all its need it a matching size ESP switch..


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

I'm confused. They said it will only work in combination with the 2.0 TSI and not the 2.5 due to the MFD but your MFD is identical to the one in my 2.5. :what:


----------



## kimilein (Feb 4, 2011)

eunos94 said:


> I'm confused. They said it will only work in combination with the 2.0 TSI and not the 2.5 due to the MFD but your MFD is identical to the one in my 2.5. :what:


 Who's they? 

2.5 base and 2.0T base models get the basic MFD. 
2.5 w/ sunroof or 2.0T with sunroof and sound and higher spec models get the fancier MFD. What MFD you have has nothing to do with the engine and everything to do with what trim you have. 

Also, I'm not sure what the MFD would have to do with the ability to disengage traction control. There have been other VW cars with both basic and "plus" MFDs with the ability to disengage traction control.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

does anyone have a link that works for the PDF write up?


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> does anyone have a link that works for the PDF write up?


http://www.awe-tuning.com/media/pdf/traction_control_mk6_gli.pdf


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

I have been waiting for some one to test this. The people that bought GLI's b*tched about this so much. That VW put traction control back in for the 13 models. So all of these companies that would typically jump in to make the kits to have the button, stepped back on making it the only option available has been USP/AWE. Which is funny because there is a couple cars that did not get traction control buttons. Like the Passat, Beetle, and 11-12 Jetta's. I have been out of the dealership for a while so don't know if other models have been effected by this. I feel its a bunch of bull not to have it in the cars and, I want one. I will wait on a button so I can take it to the dealer and see if the dumb dumbs notice it, I bet not. Now on a separate note I decided to put a Golf R intercooler in the car this weekend.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

PooLeArMor said:


> now all its need it a matching size ESP switch..


This.

Do the ROW Beetles have an ESC button that we can order?


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

What type of switch is required for this? Is it just a simple on/off run to the correct points? Or is there a special circuit required? contemplating building this on the cheap, but don't want to blunder it...


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Beets said:


> What type of switch is required for this? Is it just a simple on/off run to the correct points? Or is there a special circuit required? contemplating building this on the cheap, but don't want to blunder it...


I have done my digging but seems like VW does not offer the switch.


----------



## 6SpdTurboBeetle (Apr 25, 2013)

PooLeArMor said:


> now all its need it a matching size ESP switch..


 Just finished an install & op checked this kit: 

http://uspmotorsports.com/Beetle-Traction-Control-Button-Kit.html 

Works great, no complaints. Check out the thread USP started for this too: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...stall-video-inside!&highlight=beetle+traction


----------

